# parfüm "hers"?



## Markus (23 Dezember 2007)

bekomme langsam panik bei den weihnachtsgeschenken...

suche ein parfüm das vermutlich "hers" heißt, finde aber nix...

jemand ne idee...

ist ein frauenduft


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ein Eau de Cologne das "his and hers" heisst.
Irgendwas von Karl Lagerfeld.
Was anderes kenne ich auch nicht


----------



## Markus (23 Dezember 2007)

lagerfeld unwarscheinlich.


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> lagerfeld unwarscheinlich.


Wurde für H&M hergestellt kostet(e) ca. 90 Euro pro 100ml


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2007)

Hier ein Bild


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Dezember 2007)

www.douglas.de   < hab da aber deinen Duft auch nicht gefunden......

Aber warum Panik ???? Die Läden haben morgen bis 14 Uhr geöffnet.. dann gibt es noch Tankstellen und dann kannste immer noch was basteln....

Frohes Fest


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ..
> Aber warum Panik ???? Die Läden haben morgen bis 14 Uhr geöffnet.. dann gibt es noch Tankstellen und dann kannste immer noch was basteln....


Genau
Geschenke werden nie vor Heiligabend gekauft


----------



## Flo-1- (23 Dezember 2007)

> @marlob
> 
> Geschenke werden nie vor Heiligabend gekauft



Geschenke kaufen?

:???: bringt die nicht der rote unrasierte fettsack?

du hast gerade mein ganzes wertesystem damit zerstört.

 mfg, flo

p.s.:_ probiers mal mit Estée Lauder, ich glaube da gabs auch mal so was


----------



## marlob (23 Dezember 2007)

Flo-1- schrieb:


> Geschenke kaufen?
> 
> :???: bringt die nicht der rote unrasierte fettsack?
> 
> du hast gerade mein ganzes wertesystem damit zerstört.


Tut mir leid, aber den Osterhasen gibts wirklich, glaub mir dasROFLMAO


----------



## Flo-1- (23 Dezember 2007)

jetzt nicht mehr - muahahahaha :twisted:


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2007)

ok, anruf bei douglas ergab das fast alle parfüme für frauen "her" heissen, egal von welchem hersteller - wusste nicht das die alle so unkreativ sind...

naja habe in dam fall plan b aktiviert und ihre kleine schwester (13) als agentin auf die sache angesetzt. habe der kleinen labertasche aber auch gleich klargemacht was mit doppelagenten passiert - "m" steht ja nicht ohne grund am anfang meines namens....


----------



## Hermann (24 Dezember 2007)

langsam wirds eng


----------



## marlob (24 Dezember 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> langsam wirds eng


Ach was. Ich wohne an der Grenze nach Holland, da haben die Geschäfte noch ein paar Stunden offen
Ich weiss aber nicht wie das bei unserem Admin seinem Heimatort ist.
Ich hoffe mal das seine Spionin gute Arbeit geleistet hat


----------



## Hermann (24 Dezember 2007)

kannst es markus ja dann kaufen und per ups: "2 stunden vor bescherung" an ihn schicken :-D:-D


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2007)

ok, meine agentin hat "fernando rodriguez - her" in erfahrung gebracht.

da es dieses label anscheinend garnicht gibt führte die spur zu "narciso rodriguez for her" - das wurde mir auch von einer weiteren quelle bestätigt.


restrisiko liegt bei 5-7%

@herman
habe das 93-95% richtige parfüm inzwischen fertig verpackt im auto liegen.


----------



## marlob (24 Dezember 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> kannst es markus ja dann kaufen und per ups: "2 stunden vor bescherung" an ihn schicken :-D:-D


Naja, UPS
Ich habe letzte Woche was bestellt, was Donnerstag per UPS rausgegangen ist. Aber bis jetzt noch keine Lieferung
Das schlimmste ist ja, das es mein eigenes Geschenk war.
Aber sie haben ja noch ein wenig Zeit.


----------



## Hermann (24 Dezember 2007)

@ markus : also könnte es heute ein ruhiges weihnachtsfest werden, oder du hast heut abend ein backen so rot wie der mantel des weihnachtsmanns 

wünsch dir mal viel glück, ich hoffe auch das die richtige sorte hier neben mir stehet


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Dezember 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> @ markus : also könnte es heute ein ruhiges weihnachtsfest werden, oder du hast heut abend ein backen so rot wie der mantel des weihnachtsmannes


 

Hallo,

und *WENN`S* klappt, dann viel Spaß heute Nacht :sc3: 



MfG


----------



## Markus (24 Dezember 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und *WENN`S* klappt, dann viel Spaß heute Nacht :sc3:
> 
> MfG


 
ne - handelt sich nicht um einen einfachen serviceeinsatz...
das ist ein recht großes projekt - SOP ist auf mitte 08 gesetzt.


----------



## zotos (24 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ne - handelt sich nicht um einen einfachen serviceeinsatz...
> das ist ein recht großes projekt - SOP ist auf mitte 08 gesetzt.


Ich war mir nicht sicher ob der Text, der vorher hier gestanden hat, nicht gegen Deinen Wunsch:


Markus schrieb:


> ...
> Seid doch wenigstens in den Feiertagen etwas nett zueinander hier im forum, das gilt für alle - besonders für zotos, jürgen und für mich.
> ...


verstoßen hätte.

Darum belasse ich es bei einem kollegialen Wunsch das alles nach Deinen Vorstellungen verläuft.

Nicht planmäßig... Pläne sind oft voll Fehler.
Nicht erwartungsgemäß... man hat nichts besseres erwartet.


----------



## knabi (3 Januar 2008)

Auswertung? Trefferquote?  

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Markus (3 Januar 2008)

es ist alles so wie es sein soll ;-)


----------



## knabi (3 Januar 2008)

Dann is ja gut :s12:  ....

Gruß

Holger


----------

